# Feeding Amount Question



## bucky685 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am feeding Cairo Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream.
And I am feeding him 3-1/4 to 3-1/2 cups a day, Salmon oil, The missing link and a pro-biotic. 
The bag is telling me I should be feeding him about 4-1/2 cups a day. I am going off of how he looks weight wise. Is this the best thing to do or do you go by the bag.

What do you think how he looks.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh the bag usually tells you to over feed...they want to sell more dog food, right? They are just guidelines not all dogs metabolize the same... I would just go by how the dog looks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Never go by the bag like sydney said they are in the business of selling dog food!
I didn't get how old your dog was but he looks ok as a pet but a bit heavy for my taste but I have working dogs. If you look at his shoulders he has a fat pad there so I would say no heavier than that or you can even cut back the food just a bit. My suggestion based on what you are feeding and how he looks try 3 cups a day broken into two feedings 1.5 cups per feeding. Adjust as needed by 1/4 cup. He looks thin add more he looks heavy give less.


----------



## bucky685 (Oct 20, 2009)

He is 8.5 months old. The picture of him stacked is a month ago. He is currently 63#'s. The ones of him laying down are from yesterday. He doesn't have the roll behind his shoulders. 
I feed him 3 times a day. 1.5 cups morning/evening and 1 cup at lunch. 
Since he is a puppy and still growing I don't work him hard. Since it is gettig nicer out I am starting to work him on a flirt pole, and we ordered him a weight pulling training harness. So that we can get him use to the harness and noise. Then in 4-6 months get him a pulling harness from tablerock.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

the roll of skin on top of his shoulders. This is the picture I was talking about that is not just skin it is also a fat deposit under the skin and that is fine, your dog is not fat by any means I would just not go heavier. A dog that age does not need to eat 3 times a day, cut out the middle feeding and your good to go. He is still growing but normally at 16 weeks is when you stop feeding three times a day. he is adorable good luck with WP.


----------



## bucky685 (Oct 20, 2009)

performanceknls- I see where you are pointing out. I by no means want a fat dog! I like a lean dog. I will cut him back a bit, and gradually work him off his noon meal. Thanks for your input!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i just switched george from 3x a day to 2x and now all three of em are gettin 1.5 cup morning and night  90 bl lazy keelah is on a diet n so is lace... n we out to exercise now... thinkin bout makin us a flirt pole  weather is nice today.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chino eats 2.5 cups of Pacific Stream per day (we were on high prarie but i swear the formula changed he started reacting to it) and does pretty well. Gets a tiny bit less if I dont work him that week, a bit more on days he's workin hard. Overall I agree with PK and Sydney, feed depending on how they look, and also their activity level. Puppies metabolize quickly anyhow, I would think you'd be ok feeding 2 times a day. A dog should always be willing to eat, or else you are over feeding. Good lookin pup


----------

